# Any Idea?



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2021)

So a buddy of mine posted this pick of a pole bird he said has just gone up outside Philly. I know the area, its near the old Willow Grove AB. But something looked odd about this plane. Obviously a P-51D with all the wrong paint scheme but I don't believe its real. Any ideas of what it could be? This is his pic. It does NOT show up on Google earth - just yet.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 12, 2021)

Just a wild guess but maybe it started life as a partial real P-51 airframe and ended up with home made fiberglass bits added to it. The reason I suggest that is the proper-looking panel details in the fuselage aft of the wing trailing edge and lack of corresponding detail on the vertical stab and other areas. There's practically no rudder to be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

